# touareg wheels on mkv jetta



## kimchi (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never seen this done and need some help. So far I know that i will need 5x112 to 5x130 adapters, but will it really be a direct fit? I'm worried that the inner hubcentric (?) holes will not align well and there will be some wheel play, which I don't want while driving. Also, seeing as how there is literally no lip on the wheel and the alloy juts out, would it be able to pull of mildly stretched tires? Thanks in advance!
wheels in question:

car:


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

My concern would be that those wheels weigh a metric ton.
If I were you, rather than get SUV wheels, I'd look at some Audi Fat Fives ... They'll come in the same bolt pattern and should fit fine.
It's up to you, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## kimchi (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (DCMS371)*

Thanks for your input. I'm rather skeptical about running these wheels as well, but I just love the look of fatty wheels on the jetta. It's only 6 more lbs per wheel and the only reason is because there is set for $120 local! I'll still give it a little more thought


----------

